# After vet visit, constant meowing



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

My husband works out of town, so he stays in hotels frequently. 3 months ago he saw a stray cat was living in the bushes of the hotel. It was being fed by an employee of the hotel, but not regularly. She didn't get fed on their day off. So my husband started feeding her. She was VERY friendly. We already have 3 cats and my hubby has always insisted that we couldn't get anymore.....until he wanted to bring her home LOL. 

So, he brought her home 4 weeks ago and we got her spayed and vaccinated. All is going very well with the other 3 cats. My siamese(Abby) is being a little aggressive and is stalking her, but to be fair, the new girl(Penelope) IS sleeping and lounging in all of Abby's usual spots. So there's some hissing and intimidation going on, but mostly it's quiet. I just bought a couple of feliway multicat diffusers, but they've only been plugged in 1 day. 

So that's the back story. Yesterday, I took her to the vet for her booster shot. This is only the 3rd time she's been in a carrier. She meowed the whole way, was very good at the vet, and was silent the whole way home. Within 30 minutes of being home, she started meowing.....LOUDLY. this whole month we've had heard, she's been very soft spoken. Only meowing louder when it was time to eat. Even then is was that high pitched "feed me" meow. This is loud! Like I want to go outside meow. We have a cat enclosure we take the cats to on pretty days. We tried last weekend with penelope, but she went nuts and was like a caged animal. ...running head first into the wire mesh. So we nixed her going out to the enclosure for awhile. So I wouldn't think it's because she wants to go out. She's been meowing constantly since then. 

Anyone have any ideas on why she's so vocal and seemingly stressed all of a sudden? Do you think she's in pain from the shot? She didn't act this way after getting spayed. I still have some of her pain meds left from the spay. I couldn't give them to her. She was like the tasmanian devil trying to pill her. She's so tame acting most of the time that I forget that she was just a stray a month ago. Anyway, I'm very sleepy, so forgive the rambling and thanks in adance for the advice.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm.....kidnapped away from her "home" territory, scary rides in a car, shots at the vet and spayed....ah finally outside, but yikes what's that I've run into that hurt my head, unfriendly felines, and oh no, someone's trying to ram something into my mouth! 

She misses her "old home" and just wants outta there. Maybe meowing _really loudly_ will get me what I want?

You can try giving her playtime with some interactive toys like fishing want types (eg. "Da Bird"), treats, lots of petting if she wants it, or grooming with a comb if she likes that. You're going to have to be extra nicey nice, because she doesn't think this is such a great place so far. Hope you can win her over.


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, we play with her everyday. The other cats join in...no problem. She's super lovable and sleeps on our bed everything night with one of the other cats. It's just been since the vet visit on friday that she started meowing like this. The 3 1/2 weeks prior, she has been a model cat. Only 1 out of 3 cats has a minor problem with her and that's getting better as they work out their "differences" on who gets to lounge where. 

Pretty sure we've already won her over, but this new meowing thing is just weird, because as I said, she wasn't doing it before the vet visit.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe give it a few more days. It could be she's irritated by something in the shots.
Another possibility is that being brought back home made her realize that she's not going to be dumped back on the street and she now feels confident that she doesn't need to be silent and invisible.
We've noticed this with Little Miss Adventure (Sandy). When she was new to us we never heard a peep out of her and we called her our little phantom cat. Now she can talk the hind leg off a donkey and loves to yell orders at us. "Play with me! Feed me! Take me out for a walk! Open the door to the sewing room so that I can leave cat hair all over the fabric!"


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, you're probably right. Hopefully she'll calm back down soon so we can get some sleep! She's been quieter this afternoon. Not sure if it's the feliway working or she's just tired of meowing. Thanks for the advice


----------

